# Kicker ZX2500.1 vs JBL GTO24001



## ricktjr (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm looking at purchasing one of these but I can't decide which one to buy . I can get the both for around the same price but Which one has better actual output, sound quality, reliability, value ?


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

I've never used the JBL one so I won't speak on it. The Kicker however, I have 6 of and they put out more than their rated power. They're pretty efficient and definitely strong. My brother won the MECA M1 class using them.


----------



## ricktjr (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks bro.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

i have had the kicker amps in the past and they do more than rated power however a few buddies of mine have had their zx amps burn up after only about a year so idk how durable they are


----------



## chevyaddict83 (Dec 11, 2010)

Out of the 2, I would run the kicker. But have you looked into anything else, like DD, sundown, etc?


----------



## ricktjr (Nov 29, 2009)

chevyaddict83 said:


> Out of the 2, I would run the kicker. But have you looked into anything else, like DD, sundown, etc?


Are they in the same price range ?


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

chevyaddict83 said:


> Out of the 2, I would run the kicker. But have you looked into anything else, like DD, sundown, etc?


^^ x2 .. The audioque 2200 is only 389 shipped.
And the sundown saz-2500 is right around 700 if I'm not mistaken which is only a little more than the kicker.


----------



## chevyaddict83 (Dec 11, 2010)

It all depends on what you are trying to do. What is the ohm load you are looking at and what kind of power? Do You have the subs yet?


----------



## ricktjr (Nov 29, 2009)

chevyaddict83 said:


> It all depends on what you are trying to do. What is the ohm load you are looking at and what kind of power? Do You have the subs yet?


I have the subs and a box for my Explorer (around 9 cubes net ) I just need an amp . They'll be wired for a 2 ohm load .


----------



## ricktjr (Nov 29, 2009)

ricktjr said:


> I have the subs and a box for my Explorer (around 9 cubes net ) I just need an amp . They'll be wired for a 2 ohm load .


I had one hooked up to a Boston GT28 but I needed more


----------



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

ricktjr said:


> I have the subs and a box for my Explorer (around 9 cubes net ) I just need an amp . They'll be wired for a 2 ohm load .


 Kicker 2500.1 would fit your need @ 2ohms very efficient amp.


----------



## chevyaddict83 (Dec 11, 2010)

What kind of power are you looking to throw at these though......2500 at 2 ohms?


----------



## chevyaddict83 (Dec 11, 2010)

My thoughts would be the audioque 3500.1. It will do around 2200+ at 2ohms, and (when) you decide to upgrade in the future, It will go into beast mode running a minimum of 3500rms at 1 ohm. For 789? Shipped with warranty.


----------



## ricktjr (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks I'm looking at that one I just don't want to buy the wrong amp . Too much $$$$$$$$ for a mistake . Lol .


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

The kicker will do 2500+ @ 2 ohms.


----------



## chevyaddict83 (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes, and the aq will be real close to that too, with the ability to drop to 1ohm if the subs are changed, or they can be strapped too.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

i feel that the aq amp is built better than the kicker


----------



## chevyaddict83 (Dec 11, 2010)

And you're getting more than the name for your money


----------

